# John Deere 111



## Sherri494 (9 mo ago)

My tractor was running cutting fine all of sudden not moving in 2 gear or reverse. Help please


----------



## Sherri494 (9 mo ago)

Sherri494 said:


> My tractor was running cutting fine all of sudden not moving in 2 gear or reverse. Help please


Disconnected wiring to trans and now can't see where it plugs in ( belt drive was changed end of yr)


Sherri494 said:


> My tractor was running cutting fine all of sudden not moving in 2 gear or reverse. Help please


John Deere 111


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning Sherri494, welcome to the forum. 

According to tractordata.com (see attachment below), your tractor has a Peerless 801 transmission, belt driven gear type. So your drive belt may have broken or maybe slipped off the drive pulley. Check it out.



https://www.tractordata.com/lawn-tractors/000/8/1/811-john-deere-111-transmission.html


----------



## Sherri494 (9 mo ago)

Belt is ok


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Couple of things to check: 1) Check to see if the transmission drive pulley shaft is turning with the pulley. 2) Check to see if the rear axle is turning inside the rear wheel. 

Does your tractor have the traction disconnect rod in the rear that you pull for moving the tractor manually. Possibly it has slipped into the disconnect mode.


----------

